# Iron fitting thoughts for fast swing, picker



## Brian_N_Cols_OH (Mar 17, 2021)

HI all,
I tinker with building my own clubs and it's time to change irons. My head is swimming with all of the factors and I know I probably need to try a fitting or two. Thing is, I also know that there are fitting biases and I don't want to get caught going the wrong direction. I'd like some thoughts about the physics of clubs for my particular game as I used to be a low handicapper with a lot of power, but now am older, fatter and play less. I hit the ball extremely high, so I am just not convinced that a game improvement iron improves the things I need. Would love some thoughts - I know there will be differences of opinion but I love gaining insight...


53 yrs old, overweight but fairly strong (I powerlift with a trainer)
Driver swing used to be about 110+, last I checked I'm closer to 105 when I really go after one
I hit my irons mostly straight (no fade, draw) and super high - the launch looks like more of an arc instead of driving to a peak
Almost no divot, I suspect I catch the ball right at the bottom or even coming up
For wedges, I seem to have better success with less sole/bounce
I currently hit an 8 degree driver and hit it much farther than lofts in the 10 degree range - can still get it 300 on occasion
8 iron roughly 150, but probably losing distance due to trajectory
I can hit a fade on command with longer clubs but can rarely draw one - still play a straight ball mostly
Was a 5 handicap in high school but probably more in the 12 range now - tough to tell since I only play once per week
Swing hasn't changed a lot since back then - I hit it super high back then too, just a little further

So, I really feel like I may be better suited to a cavity back iron that's NOT a SGI. I look at the thick soles on those clubs and wonder if my "picking" style of swing is giving me more inconsistency. Since I'm playing some GI irons now and not hitting them as well, I'm wondering if the game improvement concept is for different types of swings as I know very few golfers that hit it as high as I do. I currently have a set of Maltby KE4 SSI irons, but honestly I'm inconsistent at best. I used to play a smaller profile iron like the old Tour Edition irons way back years ago.

I realie that I probably should change my swing, but that ship sailed - I don't play often enough. I need to find the best fit for what I have and make it work.

Would love some thoughts - thinner sole, less bounce, higher COG? Or do those really matter much (maybe not)...?

Brian


----------

